# Rechroming Vertex Www



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a Vertex WWW which runs very well but, unfortunately, almost all the chrome plating is gone.









Does anyone know where I can get this watch rechromed without breaking the bank?

Many thanks,

Pete


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

potz said:


> petetherig said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Vertex WWW which runs very well but, unfortunately, almost all the chrome plating is gone.Â
> ...


Yes, Aldo has done my Record WWW and a German Grana for me. They look great and Aldo is a a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for that information, I'll try to contact him. He certainly looks to have done a good job on your watches.

Pete


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

stone the crows, what a fantastic piece of work. The watches look wonderful. How does he do it?

Andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

easiest way is just to look for chrome platers in your area via yell.com , give them a ring and ask if they take on small jobs ,you then have to decide whether or not you want to pre-prep the case,personally i would prep the case myself and then make a decision on whether you want it plated,some cases have a good quality base metal and others were plated for a reason and tend to be full of pits and holes, see my refinish here on a good quality case that was originally chrome plated > http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=11898


----------



## aldo (Aug 18, 2005)

The most important job is to refinish case in best way before plating.

I mean remove pitting, restoration of sharp edges and satin finish.










Cheers, Aldo.


----------



## petetherig (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Apparently there's a small plating company only a couple of miles from me. I'll call in on him and see if he does small items.

Pete


----------

